# Amare Stoudemire Joins Maccabi Canada's Coaching team



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The athletes attending last weekend’s Open Men’s Basketball tryouts in Toronto, enjoyed a special treat in a way of a surprise visit by New York Knick’s Amare Stoudemire.
> 
> Amare who just last Friday confirmed his commitment to assist Coach John Dore in coaching the team at the 19th Maccabiah Games, took the first step towards fulfilling his obligation by flying to Toronto to attend the final National tryouts, and give his input as to who should represent Canada next summer.
> 
> ...


http://www.maccabicanada.com/maccabicanada/myweb.php?hls=10555


----------

